# souris pc bluetooth pour macbook pro 2016



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Etant donné que le port usb sur MacBook pro 2016 a disparu et que je ne souhaite pas utiliser d'adaptateur et que par conséquent je dois plutôt utiliser une souris Bluetooth, savez-vous s'il existe des souris non apple (avec deux boutons bien distincts et une roulette) capables de se connecter directement à l'émetteur Bluetooth du MacBook pro sans nécessité d'utiliser un émetteur usb ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

Tu devrais trouver un modèle chez Logitech... https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/mice-pointers/mice


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Hello, pardon mais quel lien y a-t-il avec ma question ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Hello, pardon mais quel lien y a-t-il avec ma question ?


Ben ma réponse t'oriente chez Logitech chez qui tu devrais trouver une souris Bluetooth, non ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Pardon Locke, peux-tu juste relire ma question svp ? Tu verras que ce n'est pas simplement une souris Bluetooth qu'il me faut.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Etant donné que le port usb sur MacBook pro 2016 a disparu et que 1) je ne souhaite pas utiliser d'adaptateur et que par conséquent 2) je dois plutôt utiliser une souris Bluetooth, savez-vous s'il existe des souris non apple (avec deux boutons bien distincts et une roulette) 3) capables de se connecter directement à l'émetteur Bluetooth du MacBook pro sans nécessité d'utiliser un émetteur usb ?


1) ça j'ai compris
2) ça aussi
3) et ça aussi

Ben chez Logitech tu trouveras bien une souris sans adaptateur en Bluetooth avec deux boutons bien distincts ayant une molette se connectant en Bluetooth sans adaptateur USB. Non ?

Par exemple ce modèle là qui est sur la page que je mentionne... https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/product/bluetooth-mouse-m535?crid=7 ...et... http://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/manuals/m535-setup-guide


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Ok parfait merci la souris m535 semble faire l'affaire.


----------

